# Setting up a satelite disc on tripod



## Rushman (Jun 11, 2012)

Does anyone have any tips on dialing in the signal and keeping the disc from moving due to wind or rain? Years ago I setup some on houses using a signal strength meter, but have forgotten the steps to take. 

Also, I may be interested in just going with a digital antena for locals. What results have you gotten with that?

Thanks
Johnny


----------



## PrdCdn (Feb 5, 2012)

Hmmm not "tips"

But putting the satellite in open area to get the best signal. Staking the legs into the ground using good quality pegs/stakes. 
A true compass with the correct reading so you can set the dish properly.

Otherwise good luck with that. I have nothing else.


----------



## Dwayne Oakes (Aug 12, 2012)

I would think some camping outfit will sell a model just for camping, it would
be a great idea, like a mini one on a tripod etc.

Take care,
Dwayne Oakes
Dream Wonder Images - Fine Art


----------



## FamilyCamper (Apr 6, 2012)

Setting up a direct tv dish from direct tv


*[FONT=&quot]Dish Pointing Basics[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]To receive DIRECTV broadcast signals, your standard satellite dish must be correctly positioned, which is fairly simple to do yourself using DIRECTV's Dish Pointer below. Or you can download the self-installation guide (PDF format). If you've purchased a DIRECTV multi-satellite system, we highly recommend professional installation. 

*Determining azimuth and elevation*
To aim your dish, you'll need to know your azimuth and elevation coordinates. Azimuth relates to the *left-to-right* positioning of your dish. Elevation concerns the *up-and-down* positioning of your dish. Your DIRECTV Receiver is programmed to give you these coordinates and help point your dish. You'll find this in the on-screen Setup Menu, but because menus vary from system to system, check your owner's manual.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]My ideas / alternative setups to the tripod:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Make a plate (at least 1/4" thick) with bolts that would line up with at least three holes of your trailer spare tire (if the bolts were welded to the plate you could use fender washers and wing nuts to attach) and have a short piece of box tubing or channel iron welded to the center of the plate. Bolt the dish mounting bracket to the box tubing/channel iron. You want to keep the box tubing / channel iron short to keep the center of gravity low so it will not blow around. Align the dish to get the best possible signal.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]--------------- OR----------------[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Make a plate about 18” square out of at least 1/4" thick steel. Drill four 5/16” holes (one in each corner) in the plate. Have a short piece of box tubing or channel iron welded to the center of the plate to bolt the dish mounting bracket to. Find a suitable location for the dish and pound four landscape spikes (12” to 18” long) through the plate into the ground. Align the dish for the best signal._ Note: if using this type of mounting un-bolt the receiver head from the dish and let it hang free to eliminate the shock when driving the spikes into the ground._[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The key is to keep the dish mounting system as short as possible to lessen the leverage the wind will have to move or dislodge the dish from the ground.[/FONT]


----------



## latitude 0 (Aug 26, 2012)

As far as setting up your dish I found a app on the android system called Satellite AR which is great just point your phone in the direction of the arrows on the screen point your dish in the same area and you will be real close to watching TV in no time.As far as securing your tripod I found using gutter nails which are about 12" long have worked very well


----------



## PrdCdn (Feb 5, 2012)

Again, another reason android drops apple in heart break. P.O.S. Apple


----------

